# 20 ga wingmaster vs. 12 ga express



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

right now i have a 20 ga wingmaster but i am wondering if i should get a 12 ga express 

what one will be better for hunting ducks and geese


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i dont know a lot about waterfowl but i have hit some geese with a 20 and they kept flying. for god old honkers i would definitely recommend a 12


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I would go with the 12 gauge for waterfowl, especially for the honks! You need the extra wack!

I love my 20 gauge but reserve it for upland game and bunny blastin' That or my .410.

My 12 is a Remington 870 Express. Good-reliable gun for waterfowl.

sawsman


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Between the two , without a doubt the 12. Even that at times isn't enough.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

Definitely get yourself into a 12 gauge for waterfowl, but I would still hang on to that 20 gauge. Between the two guns you'll have everything covered from small birds like doves and quail to the big ones like geese and turkey. _O\


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Its all about shot placement, I have seen guys kill geese with 20's. All you do is shoot them in the head. 12's are nice cause they are just so versitale, plus if you run out of shells your buddy is more than likely going to have 12's on him. But keep both guns you will like shooting that 20 later on trust me.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

i have offers on it for $300


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Definitely go with the 12 for geese and swans. I agree with everything that has been said already on this thread. If you can, keep the 20 AND get the 12. I have seen guys take down geese and even swans with 20's, but I feel you greatly improve your chances by going with a 12. 

I just picked up a 20 to use for the smaller birds (as suggested previously) and for the clay birds as well. It is easier on the shoulder and throws less lead out there for the clays. The way I figure it, with fewer pellets in the target area, you need to be a little better shot. If I can learn to be a better shot with the 20, it will also translate into shooting the 12 better. Only mistake I made is the two guns are not of the same make. I guess I'll just have to see if I can find a good deal on a 20ga BPS to keep more of the feel of the 12.

Is it even possible to ever have too many guns? Having too many guns is like having way too much time to devote to hunting. Impossible!


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

adamb said:


> i have offers on it for $300


Your other post says $250.00. I can't blame you for trying to work it, but atleast cover your arse. :wink:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

The most important thing to remember is you need to practice your shooting and learn what you and the gun are capable of. Then don't push it. I killed lots of duck the last 2 years with a 20. They will work great just as long as you know the limitations.


----------

